# my 21st - make up & coral dress!



## kimberleyd (Feb 4, 2009)

hey guys, i'm new here & don't know anywhere near as much as some of you, but i have to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  as i am a newly converted MAC addict!! 

i'm turning 21 soon, and I want to wear this dress for my birthday dinner: 
http://imagecache.asos.com/inv/S/7/3...l/image1xl.jpg

only i have NO clue what make-up to wear with it! this is a pic of me: 
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...82893_8915.jpg

if anybody has any ideas i would really, really appreciate it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks so much!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't see the pics.


----------



## kimberleyd (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I can't see the pics._

 
edited! sorry about that...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

Love the dress...and you are beautiful....Yep I was helpful!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 4, 2009)

Cute dress!  It reminds me of a tropical flower, so I'd go all bronzed and sultry.  Dazzlelight to highlight, Tempting and Bronze on the lid and in the crease, and Carbon in the crease and outer-v to darken with Blacktrack f/l for liner.  Sweet as Cocoa blush, or even better, Brunette MSF for your cheeks - you might add a hint of pink with Mocha blush.  Vegas Volt would look fantastic if you want a bright lip.  If you want to go subtle, then Blow Dry (from Blonde, Brunette, Redhead) would look fantastic, topped with Lychee Luxe or Red Devil (also from BBR) lipglass.  Or, whatever lippie you're wearing in that pic in the link is really pretty, too.

HTH - you must post pics of what you decide to do!  You're gorgeous!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 4, 2009)

^Tish!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally, I like what the model's colors. Coral lips and and gold/brown smoky eye. It's simple but sexy at the same time.


----------



## GirlyDork (Feb 4, 2009)

You're so pretty, and that dress will look hot! Welcome to the MAC world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

BTW, I'm probably not as good at helping as the others...

BUT, I think you should do warm brown smokey eyes (like MAC Swiss Chocolate as a main color and something else warm brown and shimmery for the crease, and Carbon or Black Tied on the lash lines) with Pigment in Vanilla to highlight the brow bone, and a shiny, soft peach-toned nude lip (like MAC Lustreglass in Love Nectar). Make your beautiful skin really pretty and glowy, but not too shiny by highlighting your cheekbones and orbital bone with light neutral shimmery eye shadow. Line your waterline and upper lash line with a black eyeliner.

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 4, 2009)

You are all taking the thoughts right outta my head...bronzey smoky eyes, pretty peach lips, and yes you are gorgeous!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Cute dress!  It reminds me of a tropical flower, so I'd go all bronzed and sultry.  Dazzlelight to highlight, Tempting and Bronze on the lid and in the crease, and Carbon in the crease and outer-v to darken with Blacktrack f/l for liner.  Sweet as Cocoa blush, or even better, Brunette MSF for your cheeks - you might add a hint of pink with Mocha blush.  Vegas Volt would look fantastic if you want a bright lip.  If you want to go subtle, then Blow Dry (from Blonde, Brunette, Redhead) would look fantastic, topped with Lychee Luxe or Red Devil (also from BBR) lipglass.  Or, whatever lippie you're wearing in that pic in the link is really pretty, too.

HTH - you must post pics of what you decide to do!  You're gorgeous!_

 
Pretty much this entire thing. Would be so beautiful on you!


----------



## kimberleyd (Feb 5, 2009)

THANK YOU GUYS SOOO MUCH!! this has been so helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks for all the compliments, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










just a quick question, since i'm such a beginner - are there any tutorials which would help me apply the products you guys have suggested? i looked at this one: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/b...ey-eyes-30858/ which is exactly what i want, but i'm a bit confused - will it still work if i replace the products she's used with the ones you guys have suggested? and how do i use dazzlelight as a highlight etc? sorry if this is a stupid question.. lol


----------

